

Is Facebook a Passing Fad? Nearly Half of Americans Think So - kjhughes
http://mashable.com/2012/05/15/facebook-fad/

======
paulhauggis
Eventually there may be something that the youth of America switch to because
Facebook is no longer "cool", but it's so ingrained in everyone else's life
that I don't see it going away that easily.

